# Best EPDM liner supplier?



## Franks (2 Jul 2019)

I’m after a recommendation for a decent EPDM liner at a good price. I think I’ll need 4.5m x 4m.

Anyone?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (3 Jul 2019)

try these 
https://www.pondkeeper.co.uk/shop-by-brand.asp?ManufacturerID=17&gclid=CM21gZvlubcCFe7JtAod_QkAKw

or here
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=epdm+pond+liners&ul_noapp=true
there was lots when I googled it


----------



## Franks (4 Jul 2019)

Cheers Fred,

The Firestone 1mm thick liner looks a good option for £137 including a fleece underlay.


----------



## frederick thompson (4 Jul 2019)

frederick thompson said:


> try these
> https://www.pondkeeper.co.uk/shop-by-brand.asp?ManufacturerID=17&gclid=CM21gZvlubcCFe7JtAod_QkAKw
> 
> or here
> ...


Yeah not bad prices mate. Last time I used a liner was about 12 years ago.
Butyl liners from bradshaws pond suppliers of York. Can t remember the price.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## martin-green (4 Jul 2019)

Franks said:


> The Firestone 1mm thick liner looks a good option for £137 including a fleece underlay.




£137? a 5 x 5 is less than £60

I wouldn't be surprised if I could be that if I used a search engine


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 Jul 2019)

£40 here;
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07BYSS...colid=2BWS03HRIWOWJ&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1
I was looking the other day.


----------



## frederick thompson (5 Jul 2019)

martin-green said:


> £137? a 5 x 5 is less than £60
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if I could be that if I used a search engine


We could all do that Martin. It ain't hard using Google is it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (5 Jul 2019)

frederick thompson said:


> We could all do that Martin. It ain't hard using Google is it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Here is the other thing what is the quality
Like. 
Is it ok in sunlight.
The one on my last pond I paid more because of all these things
Plus a 10 year guarantee. 
Depends what you want. And how much your willing to pay.
Me I would get a box liner. They cost a hell of a lot more.
But you do not get any creases in the liner.
All depends on a lot of things.
But Frank asked for some where to start.
So I gave him a couple of web addresses.
I hope he finds a liner that cost a tenner.
Good luck to him.



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (5 Jul 2019)

Those liners are cheapo plastic. I’m after a source of decent grade EPDM liner - not a plastic bag.

Firestone EPDM is usually 1mm thick and pretty much has a lifetime guarantee. This will be a rocked and stoned aquascape pond so durability is crucial. I guess careful lining of a Koi pool would warrant a different approach as the only thing in it is fish. You could probably put plastic DPC in that 

Best online price I can find including 200gsm underlay is £137. Even Gordon Lowe Greenseal at 0.75mm is more expensive. I did an old pond in 1mm Firestone and it’s a superbly robust liner - extremely heavy too!

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (5 Jul 2019)

Franks said:


> Those liners are cheapo plastic. I’m after a source of decent grade EPDM liner - not a plastic bag.
> 
> Firestone EPDM is usually 1mm thick and pretty much has a lifetime guarantee. This will be a rocked and stoned aquascape pond so durability is crucial. I guess careful lining of a Koi pool would warrant a different approach as the only thing in it is fish. You could probably put plastic DPC in that
> 
> ...


Agree robust and ever lasting.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## martin-green (6 Jul 2019)

Thinking out loud......................
Franks, why do you want EPDM? Many years ago it was the "thing" to have but as you pointed out its 1mm thick, which makes it not too easy to manipulate, back then you would leave it out in the warm sun for several hours to warm it up to make it more managebale. 
I was looking at my pool earlier today and I was thinking the liner in that must be 20+ years old, not showing any signs of age. There are lots of products that will last just as long if not longer than EPDM that are easier to manage and cost considerably less.


----------



## Franks (6 Jul 2019)

I did think about using a thinner more modern liner but they seem very easy to tear/hole or don’t stretch like EPDM. 

I’m worried that rocking the pond will stretch it beyond it’s limit over time while it settles under a few thousand litres plus rock weight and puncture it. Another reason - no professional pond builders use anything less in their videos. I’ve had to pay £30 for all my waterfall foam - it seems silly to not stump up what might be an additional £70 and know I’ve got the best quality liner possible. 

I’ve worked with EPDM before - it is tough to work with but the odd crease, overlap is of no concern since zero liner will be visible behind the rock work.

In other news; the 10,000lph pump was tested today - it’s feisty! 

I also made my intake bay - a fake aquablox one so strong that I can stand on it. It’ll easily take the weight of a few filtration pebbles/stone. The back top of it can be removed to access the pump body. The water outlet will exit the side of the chamber. I could do with finding a 40mm couplings for it to make pump maintenance easy.


----------



## martin-green (7 Jul 2019)

Is that an Oase Aquamax?


----------



## Franks (7 Jul 2019)

No, it’s a Jabao TMP 10,000 eco. I think it draws ~80w. I fitted a plug for the test so hope to put it through one of those power usage devices to confirm. It seems most modern pumps are now much more eco friendly to run.

I’m eyeing up a Jabao 55w UVC too.


----------



## rebel (7 Jul 2019)

Maybe 0.75mm EPDM would be enough?

Where did you get the fake aquablox? The originals cost a bomb!


----------



## Franks (7 Jul 2019)

Problem is, or maybe not really a problem - Gordon Lowe Green Seal 0.75 is £130 without any liner. Might aswell have Firestone and thick 200gsm underlay for £7 more

Today I’m knackered. We now have a 9ft x 6ft x 1ft shelf. More digging to resume another day - phew!

At least my beautiful wife kept the beers on tap. 

I made the Aquabox myself having seen one. They’re essentially modular pieces of plastic which interlock like Meccano at certain points. With clever drilling and strategic tie-wrapping, you can make a really strong version out of ground stabilisation tiles. These are also used to park cars on when you want a stoned driveway so they are plenty strong.


----------



## frederick thompson (8 Jul 2019)

Franks said:


> Problem is, or maybe not really a problem - Gordon Lowe Green Seal 0.75 is £130 without any liner. Might aswell have Firestone and thick 200gsm underlay for £7 more
> 
> Today I’m knackered. We now have a 9ft x 6ft x 1ft shelf. More digging to resume another day - phew!
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. You have been busy 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (8 Jul 2019)

Franks said:


> I made the Aquabox myself having seen one. They’re essentially modular pieces of plastic which interlock like Meccano at certain points. With clever drilling and strategic tie-wrapping, you can make a really strong version out of ground stabilisation tiles. These are also used to park cars on when you want a stoned driveway so they are plenty strong.


Any hints, tips or links about this little project? Keen to see how you do it.


----------



## Franks (8 Jul 2019)

I’ve got a journal running in this forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (2 Aug 2019)

Try these 
They use to be called midland butyl 
https://www.ukwaterproofingsolutions.co.uk/about-us/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

